# Suggested mint/herbal blends



## lenarenee (Oct 31, 2017)

HI everyone,

I've made pure peppermint, and also pure spearmint eo soaps before.  Now I'd like to make a eucalyptus mint, or rosemary mint blend - but I'd like to be able to smell both scents. All of the euc/mint or rosemary/mint all smell like only spearmint to me. 

I have all 4 essential oils: rosemary, eucalyptus, spearmint and peppermint. Do you have any recommended ratios?


----------



## artemis (Oct 31, 2017)

I love peppermint with rosemary. I usually do equal parts. I'm a peppermint fan, so I don't like to "ruin" my peppermint with too many other scents. [emoji6]


----------



## artemis (Oct 31, 2017)

I found this from Modern Soapmaking:

http://www.eocalc.com/blends/?ms_oils=14952&ms_oils_operator=OR


----------



## MorpheusPA (Oct 31, 2017)

A lot of it is personal preference.  I do find that peppermint gets lost a little more easily than rosemary, so I might be inclined to make it 75% peppermint, 25% rosemary, for a blend that will smell nice in 2 to 3 months.  On day 1, it's going to hit you in the face with "PEPPERMINT!!!111!!!"

But I also like peppermint and, although I like rosemary, I find it a darker scent that I don't care for as much in larger amounts.  You may wish to balance the blend more.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2017)

Personally, I find mint more dominating than rosemary.  But it's hard to give a flat recommendation because all EOs are different, as are noses. But once you find that perfect blend of rosemary mint, it is one of the best scents on earth!

I suggest mixing 1/4 of the total fragrance amount as a 1:1 blend and judging that balance. Then you have 3/4 left to inform the remaining amount.  Or, you could even continue to do additional 1/4's with adjusted ratios until you figure out more precisely what balance you like. I always mix my fragrances in a small glass so that if I make too much trying to find the right balance, I can cover the leftovers and use it later.


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 1, 2017)

I make a minty salt soap that is always in my rotation, and my shower :mrgreen:.
The ratios on the EOs are:
Eucalyptus 27%
Spearmint 32%
Peppermint 18%
Fir 14%
Rosemary 9%

For what you have, I would sub in rosemary for the fir  - so 23% rosemary. But if you want to play up the herbals, lower the mints more, this ones pretty minty.


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 1, 2017)

I think there are some great suggestions here (and thank you, Seawolfe, for sharing that recipe).  I usually have some Rosemary/Mint soap laying around, as it is one of my favorites.  I use a ratio of 70% Rosemary (I use organic Spanish Rosemary from ND) to 30% Peppermint (Peppermint Supreme from ND).  I just went and smelled the batch I made on Sept. 6th and I can definitely smell both components.  The soap has been stored in a plastic clamshell container (after it cured in open air for 4 weeks), which I feel helps soap retain scent for much, much longer.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the input!  One of my biggest problems as a soap maker is indecision. So many scents and colors make a zillion different combinations!  It took me 2 days to mix the essential oils into something I liked.  I found I didn't like eucalyptus and peppermint, but LOVED anything mixed with rosemary -including eucalyptus!  After 2 days I had 10 little bowls of eo combos sitting around waiting to get picked...and since I hated the idea of wasting them and the fact that I was no closer to choosing just one - I mixed them all together and dumped it into the soap!  Done!  I call it "The Indecision Special"!   Guess what?  We all love it!
It's a nice balance of mint with herbal.  Just a hint of spearmint to sweeten it, but not take over.  And yes...I took notes on all those little bowls(which I don't usually do) and have a good idea of what percentage of what is in there so I can repeat it.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 6, 2017)

woohoo! who doesn't love a perfect coincidence!!!
Glad you have it on notebook!


----------

